# se passer de quelqu'un / quelque chose



## pbartual

¡Hola!

¿Alguien podria decirme que significa "*je ne peux pas me passer de la tienne*" en castellano/español? ¿Sería algo como "no puedo vivir sin ti" o me lo estoy inventando mucho?

Muchas gracias por adelantado,

Pilar Bartual.


----------



## josepbadalona

hola, 
corresponde a "no puedo pasar sin la tuya"
¿a qué corresponde "la tuya"?


----------



## pbartual

Pues supongo que a la piel, a ver, pongo toda la frase, asi acabaremos antes xD

Parce que je t'ai dans la peau... parce que je ne peux pas me passer de la tienne.

--> Porque te tengo dentro de la piel, porque no puedo pasar sin la tuya... mmmm... ¿mejor "porque no puedo vivir sin la tuya"?

Un saludo.


----------



## josepbadalona

está bien
hasta luego


----------



## pbartual

gracias


----------



## Solsinho

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​*
Et donc de se passer de l'homme

*que significa esta frase??


----------



## MAKAKO

BONNE NUIT MON AMI

en las politicas de esta pagina debes tratar de traducir primero y los demas tedamos puntos de vista trata de hacerlo ok

yo lo traduciria asi " y así se hizo hombre" pero esperemos

au revoir que descanses


----------



## Fredau

Solsinho said:


> que significa esta frase??



Hola Solsinho. Esta frase quiere decir algo así:

_Y entonces (o por consecuencia) prescindirse del hombre._

Si tienes más contexto, podremos ayudarte a encontrar una traducción más fiel a lo que quiere significar.

Un saludo

Fredau


----------



## poupounette

Fredau said:


> Hola Solsinho. Esta frase quiere decir algo así:
> 
> _Y entonces (o por consecuencia) prescindir_[S]se[/S]_ del hombre._
> 
> Si tienes más contexto, podremos ayudarte a encontrar una traducción más fiel a lo que quiere significar.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Fredau


----------



## Gorria

Solsinho said:


> que significa esta frase??



Necesitamos mas contexto para aydarte...


----------



## Irisitis

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​Bonjour, j'ai besoin de traduire ça mais je ne comprends pas le sens de "passer" ici. Peut quelq'un m'aider, s'il vous plaît "J'avais simplement décidé que je me passerai de toute forme de médicine". Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- prescindiría

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## frazero

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Vérifiez s'il existe déjà des fils sur la question avant d'ouvrir un nouveau fil.
​Bonjour !

Une aide à la traduction svp !

"je ne peux pas me passer de toi"...

cela se traduirait en espagnol par :

"no puedo acercarme a ti" ????

Merci de votre aide ou confirmation !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Comme tu peux le constater en lisant ce fil depuis le début, ça n'a rien à voir avec ce que tu proposes comme traduction. 

Se passer de : prescindir de
Acercarse a : s'approcher de.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## frazero

ok merci

j'ai très mal interprété le paragraphe suivant...

_acercarse
■acercarse vpr 
1. (aproximarse) se rapprocher (a, de), s'approcher (a, de). 
2. (ir, venir) passer ➢ Ver nota en approcher_


----------



## Mhel

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
​
Hola, una molestia, tengo problemas para traducir "On se passe fort bien de linge..." el contexto es el siguiente:

Au demeurant, on s´accoutume vite à sortir peu vêtu. On se passe fort bien de linge, de bas et de chapeau.

Tal vez: ¿Uno se cubre muy bien con ropa interior, calcetas y sombrero? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Paquita

Uno puede prescindir de....



> *α)* *Qqn**1* *se passe de qqc.**2**/qqn**2*. Accepter, supporter de ne pas avoir, de vivre sans (ce qui est ou pourrait sembler nécessaire), y renoncer.
> 
> ♦ *Pouvoir, ne pas pouvoir se passer de*. Ne pas avoir, avoir besoin de.
> 
> 
> − *Qqn se passe de* + inf.  Même sens que _supra_ . _Se passer de boire, de dormir_. _CNRTL_


----------



## anneta

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Buenas tardes, 

 Me gustaría saber si la siguiente frase es correcta desde el punto de vista gramatical:
Il veut savoir l'aliment *dont  vous ne pouvez pas vous passer.*

     O habría que decir *vous en passer.*

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

La primera es correcta.
La segunda, no.


----------



## Piña-Colada

Estoy de acuerdo con Juan , la primera es correcta


----------



## Paquita

Il veut savoir l'aliment *dont  vous ne pouvez pas vous passer.* 
pero el principio de la frase suena a traducción literal del español

vous ne pouvez pas vous en passer  en una frase de este tipo:
La fruta es imprescindible para la salud: vous....
en la que "en" repite "la fruta" como OI de "se passer (de quelque chose)"

Pero no en tu ejemplo. No puedes asociar "dont" y "en" en tu frase. En otras, sin "dont", sí.


----------



## ange33

Nueva pregunta
 Hilos unidos
 Vérifiez s'il existe déjà des fils sur la question avant d'ouvrir un nouveau fil.
​

hey,

Je voudrais savoir comment on pourrait dire "Ne te passe pas de moi" en espagnol.
Dans le sens amoureux, le sens ne m'oublie pas. 

Dans le dictionnaire je ne trouve même pas l'expression "se passer de qqn" 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## swift

ange33 said:


> Je voudrais savoir comment on pourrait dire "Ne te passe pas de moi" en espagnol.
> 
> Dans le sens amoureux, le sens ne m'oublie pas.


En algunos países de América quizás se podría escuchar "no me botes". 

Con el sentido de "ne m'oublie pas" lo más exacto sería en todo caso "no te olvides de mí".

Soy muy malo en este registro melodramático. Espera más consejos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

En Espagne en langage familier :
- No pases de mí

En langage standard la proposition de Swift est excellente.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Baruch33

*-Nueva pregunta-*
Hilos unidos
*¡Se deben consultar los hilos existentes antes de abrir uno nuevo!*​

Bonjour,

Voici le contexte de la phrase que j'ai du mal à traduire :

"aucune civilisation *ne s'est passée de* traiter la mort"

Suggestions ? Merci! Gracias!


----------



## chlapec

Bonjour,
Ton essai de traduction, s'il te plaît?


----------



## Baruch33

"Ninguna civilización prescindió tratar la muerte"


----------

